
If Nvidia wants a proof-of-concept of A64 in a compute cloud, here's one - kristianpaul
https://www.theregister.com/2020/09/15/aws_t4g_burtable_arm_instance/
======
kristianpaul
AWS is bursting with pride for its Arm CPU cores – so much it’s put them
behind a burstable instance type

